# Hello Just testing



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

I nearly gave up ,

Hurrah you all are saying.

But I am back,I have no clue how to navigate this site properly, 

It took me 2 hours to find, post a new thread 

But I did find,:grin2::wav: and managed to post some pics in the gallery 

whoops where did they come from :wink2:



Just testing putting a picture on 

seems to be working I hope everybody else is finding it easier then me:crying:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Too early for a poll Daffy,wait a couple of weeks to give admin a chance to iron things out.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Steve I dont think it is 

I think a lot of people like me are going to find this a very difficult transition period

and maybe admin should have given us a brief run through,so we could at least navigate the site comphrehensivly 

and maybe a poll will get the true feelings of us all to admin


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Come on Daff
give them a chance,
Misty


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Where's the subs bar gone?


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Where's my avatar gone?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

daffodil said:


> Steve I dont think it is
> 
> I think a lot of people like me are going to find this a very difficult transition period
> 
> ...


The forum is now on different software which is supposedly better. It's just as new to me as it is to you so I'm having the same trouble as you finding my way around. Difference is that I'm OK with the process and I accept that there are bound to be teething troubles - it seems you want perfection from the start?
As wakk says, now is not the time to make a premature judgement, once VS has had a week or two to iron out the major problems it'd be more appropriate to take them to task if all is not well. Doing it now will only stir up discontent and keep them away from sorting things out.
I won't be voting and I would urge others not to do so - YET.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The whingers will poll NO and the rest will just ignore it (like me).


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Where's the 'Ignore' button?


Not sure why I suddenly thought about that!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Where's the 'Ignore' button?
> 
> Not sure why I suddenly thought about that!


If you go to your "user CP" there is a "Edit Ignore List" on the left hand menu under "settings and Options", I assume that's where you need to go (but haven't tried it yet - although I might have to soon).:wink2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have to agree with popular feeling daffy, rather a bit premature for a poll. But will give you bonus points for thinking about it. I wonder if one is able to still remove ones own posts still.
if so I would suggest that and do a poll in a weeks time.

cabby


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes to soon for a poll Daffy,give it a chance for us all to get used to the new site.:nerd:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

It was just a thought 

,Nobody HAS TO VOTE , 

but as to popular feeling Cabby, out of 13 posts, 8 have voted so maybe the poll is not too soon 

so I will let it run, but as I said nobody has to vote 

I also thought (stupidly as it turns out) that with a new site maybe we could all start afresh 

But no the barbs have to still come out 

but I am starting afresh,

so all who want to use the IGNORE button hurry up and use it 

As my agenda for using this site has changed I only want useful information and to give it when I can but all the snidey crap I left on the old site maybe others should too 

JUST A THOUGHT


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

daffodil said:


> I also thought (stupidly as it turns out) that with a new site maybe we could all start afresh
> 
> But no the barbs have to still come out


Hey - chill out maaaaannnnnn:kiss:

No barbs on any hooks that I can see.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

There's no barbs on this thread Daffy,only a slight difference of opinion and it certainly doesn't warrant getting annoyed about unnecessarily.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No I think daffy is correct, two members hinted at using the ignore button,on this thread, why they did eludes me.If they do not like his posts do not read them, simples.
I do like your enthusiasm daffy but shouting is a waste of time and effort, also puts people off as well.
Similar to building, measure twice but cut once. Think twice write once.then proof read.

cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

*Getting grumpy and annoyed*

Yes! I am afraid that I am grumpy about changes to the old familiar site. I was comfortable there, at home you might say. Then Mr so called Admin pokes his nose in and updates the site, turning my MHF screen into a blank. This is not good enough!
Without MHF to look at, the pile of jobs I had been putting off became top of the pile of:blob8: 'to do' list.
As the toilet has been struggling to refill for several weeks, with no MHF forum, I vested my ignorance into the task of repairing it. After an hour or so I took the whole cistern to a hardware shop where they identified the faulty part, removed it and sold me a replacement.
Many moons ago I did a lot of plumbing but time had taken its toll on memory and common sense, so after re-fitting the pipes I was fairly pleased that the volume of water leaking out of several place did not actually come through the ceiling but it was a close run thing. I had bits left over that I should not have had left over. Overall it actually leaked from three places before finally fixing it.
..............and it is all because Mr Admin turned off the site, So am I happy? No!
Wet? Yes! but not ecstatic yet,

Alan:blob8:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Might be more valid now.


----------

